# connectique Macintosh Classic



## Krstv (16 Septembre 2004)

En rentrant du boulot, j'ai croisé sur mon chemin un pauvre Mac Classic abandonné au coin d'une rue. Sympa comme je suis, je l'ai recueilli dans mon foyer pour lui permettre de couler une retraite heureuse.

Manque de pot, je n'ai que le clavier et l'ordi, mais pas de cordon pour relier le clavier, ni de souris.
D'après ce que j'ai pu lire à droite à gauche, la connectique de cet engin répond à la norme ADB.

Savez vous où je peux trouver des souris et des claviers ADB ? Et d'ailleurs, c'est quoi cette norme ADB ?


----------



## WebOliver (16 Septembre 2004)

La norme Apple Desktop Bus (ADB) est la connectique qui équipait les Mac avant que l'USB ne débarque. Pour trouver des souris et claviers ADB, je te suggère de passer sur les petites annonces sur TribuMac, ou sur Ebay... ou de trouver quelqu'un qui possède une souris ou un clavier ADB à vendre... ou à donner.  

Mackie, c'est pour toi.


----------



## Grug (16 Septembre 2004)

la norme ADB c'est un format proprietaire d'apple qui servait à brancher claviers, souris et tablettes sur les macs avant l'USB (càd avant les imacs). du coup on en trouve.

comme pour les macs classics tu peux en trouver :

-dans les poubelles
-chez des revendeurs neuf 
ou d'occase
-par la bonne volonté d'un mac user qui en a en rab  
A+


----------



## elpedro (16 Septembre 2004)

sinon t'as http://www.inforoots.org , ils ont fait une boutique en ligne, et ils ont plein de pieces détachées, etc...

Ciao !


----------



## MrStone (16 Septembre 2004)

Essaie les boutiques d'occaz du 5eme, genre ideki ou microccase... ils ont des vieux claviers, de vieilles souris (car il t'en faut une aussi !) ou des câbles ADB simples, le tout à des tarifs plus que modiques.
C'est ce que j'avais fait quand j'ai recueilli moi aussi un Classic (pile HS) qui traînait sur le trottoir... 
Depuis la famille s'est agrandie j'ai aussi récupéré un SE30 et un performa ! C'est fou ce qu'on trouve sur les trottoirs de nos jours  :rateau:


----------



## Krstv (16 Septembre 2004)

Merci pour vos conseils,

je vais peut-être pouvoir faire revivre ce bon vieux Classic !


----------



## demougin (16 Septembre 2004)

tu peux voir microcase rue pascal, c'est chez eux que va tout mon vieux matériel (je le leur en fais caceau en général)


----------



## Krstv (16 Septembre 2004)

En fait, je viens de demander au type qui s'occupe du service informatique de la boîte, il m'a dit avait un carton de câbles et de vieille souris.

J'aurais dû commencer par là !


----------



## flotow (17 Septembre 2004)

C'est le mien, je l'ai perdu en l'emmenant se promener.. tu ve bien me le rendre??:love: 

lol!


----------

